# Teich-/Pflanzenpflege? Teich braucht ne Generalüberholung!



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hallo alle zusammen!

wir sind umgezogen und haben nun in unserem garten einen kleinen teich.
wir freuen uns auch sehr darüber, vorallem wenn er wieder schön aussieht   

womit ich schon zu meinem problem komme.
ich glaube an dem teich wurde eine weile nichts mehr gemacht.
ein "teich" ist für mich was komplett neues. ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen muss. ich habe mich zwar schon etwas informiert, bin aber trotzdem noch ratlos, was ich da nun alles wegschnibbeln muss usw. .
ich weiß auch einfach nicht, wie er mal ursprünglich aussehen soll. also die ganze bepflanzung drum herrum. die macht mir am meisten sorgen.
das ich die algen wohl mit einem kescher aus dem wasser entfernen muss, weiß ich bereits. immerhin etwas...   

ich habe fotos von unserem "zugewachsenen" teich gemacht.
könnt ihr euch sie mal anschauen und mir sagen, wo ich was machen soll?
das wäre wirklich nett von euch, weil ich einfach nicht weiß was ich tun soll. 
ich bin auch etwas unter druck, weil ich glaube das unsere vermieter darauf warten, das ich mich um den teich kümmere  :? 

was soll ich z.b. mit dem __ schilf machen? soll ich ihn runterschneiden?

tausend dank schon mal vorab für eure hilfe.
und wenn ihr noch fragen habt, versuche ich diese natürlich irgendwie zu beantworten.

jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken wie ich hier die fotos einfüge...

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,


gerne schaue ich mir die Bilder an. Du musst mir nur noch mitteilen wo ich das tun kann 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!
Wir werden Dir sicherlich gern weiter helfen... nur brauchen wir dafür Bilder ;-)
Die Bilder mußt Du, vor dem Hochladen in Deine persöhnliche Galerie oder dem Anhängen an einen Beitrag als Attachment, verkleinern.
Erst dann werden sie vom System "akzeptiert".
Wenn Du sie auf 640x480 verkleinerst bist Du auf der sicheren Seite!
Im Downloadbereich hier bei uns im Forum findest Du ein entsprechendes Programm .

Solltest Du Deine Bilder bereits irgendwo anders im Internet abgespeichert haben; dann kannst hier auch Links posten oder die Bilder als sogenanntes Image zeigen.

Du siehst, es gibt viele Wege nach Rom.  8)
Viel Spaß noch hier bei uns!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

auch von mir erstmal Herzlich Willkommen   

Ein paar Bilder wären wirklich von großer Hilfe, so kann man sich nicht so recht vorstellen, wo das Problem liegt...


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hat das funktioniert?

edit: juhuuuu *freu* ich habs geschafft!

sorry das es so lang gedauert hat   

es freut mich total das ihr mich so herzlich begrüßt habt und mir helfen wollt.
vielen vielen dank!

so dann verlinke ich noch die weiteren bilder von meinem "Traurigen Teich".
damit ihr euch das mal ansehen könnt.
bin gespannt...

zum bild: das foto zeigt im prinzip die ansicht von vorne. den teich sieht man im grunde garnicht (wie ihr seht).

wenn ihr fragen zu den fotos habt....fragt mich.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Claudi,

eigentlich habe ich nur eine Frage an dich?  Wo ist der Teich?   

Ein paar mehr Bilder sollten es dann schon sein....


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

warum sieht man die bilder jetzt nicht mehr?
oder seht ihr sie?


*EDIT: HAB MAL EIN PAAR HOCHGELADEN 
Gruß Thorsten*


----------



## Dodi (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo, Claudi!

Ich bin auch seit "kurz nach 6" im Forum und habe vergeblich auf Bilder von Dir gehofft - es ist immer nur ein rotes "X"....


----------



## Doogie (27. Juli 2005)

> Die aufgerufene Web-Site hat die Anzahl der möglichen Abrufe überschritten.



yahoo-webverzeichnis ist nicht das geeignetste für bilder... stell sie lieber hier in die Gallerie

lG
Doogie


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hallo dodi und all,

ich verstehe das auch nicht. die fotos sind hochgeladen und die urls stimmen auch. komisch...

dann machen wir es eben auf eine andere art.
hier nun ein link:
http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/momo200902/album?.dir=/93ed&.src=ph&.tok=phz7kXDBzOPExHYV
hier findet ihr die ganzen bilder in einem "fotoalbum".
das müsste funktionieren....hoffentlich.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

habe mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.

Stelle deine Bilder am besten in der Gallery von Dir ein.

Falls Du Probleme hast, einfach melden


----------



## Steffen (27. Juli 2005)

Hi...

Werde mal den Anfang machen    ....

Wie man auf den Bilder sehen kann ist dein Teich ja ganz schön zugewuchert und die Algen auf dem Teich  sind auch ganz schön viel....

Sind denn da im Teich auch Fische drin???

Meiner Meinung mußt du zuerst das ganze Wasser rausnehmen  dann kann man ja erst sehen wie der Teich innen beschaffen ist und dann kann man weitersehen wie man weiter macht......


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

sollten Fische wie z.B. Goldfische drin sein, was ich mal nicht annehme, dann fange diese raus und verschenke sie an Freunde mit einem entsprechenden Teich. Warum ich das schreibe?

Ganz einfach. Was du da im Garten hast ist kein Teich mehr. Ein Biotop kann man es aber auch nicht nennen, da es ja von Menschenhand geschaffen wurde. Einigen wir uns also auf Bioteich 

Was du da hast, ist so etwas wie Natur pur und für die wilde Flora und Fauna deutlich wertvoller als das, was du vielleicht daraus machen möchtest. Also überlege dir das sehr genau.

Möchtest du etwas Großes für die Natur tun, dann lass alles wie es ist. Hier und da  etwas Grün abschneiden ist dann alles, was dich an Arbeit erwartet.

Möchtest du etwas weniger großes für die Natur, dafür etwas größeres für dich tun, dann pumpe das Teil leer und fang komplett von vorne an. Davor solltest du dann aber ziemlich genau definieren was du innerhalb der nächsten Jahre von DEINEM Teich erwartest. Vorher Hand an das Kleinod zu legen geht in die Hose. Also nimm dir Zeit und denke nach. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## graubart48 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,
auch von mir herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Du hast recht ein wenig zugewachsen sieht er ja wirklich aus. *lach*
 Wenn du schon eine vorstellung hast wie du dir den Teich in Zukunft vorstellst dann solltes du uns an deinen Ideen teilhaben lassen. Wobei ich es wirklich mit dem "in Form bringen" versuchen würde. Für mich würde das heißen: Pflanzen soweit zurücknehmen das ich eine Form erkenne. Feststellen ob Fische drin sind. Einen Teil des Wassers ablassen und schauen wie es dann aussieht. Dann kann man immer noch entscheiden was man machen (oder auch erreichen) will. Soweit kann man noch ohne großen Aufwand kommen. Arbeit zählt ja nicht *grins* ist alles Hobby.
und dann hmmm, dann muß man schaun wie es nun aussieht.
Es werden sich bestimmt noch einige Vorschläge hier ansammeln. Also nichts überstürzen.
einen schönen Gruß vom Alfsee
Erwin


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein danke an thorsten, für das hochladen der bilder.
die restlichen fotos folgen später von mir.
danke an alle anderen für die tips und infos wegen meinem bilderproblem ;-)

nun zu unserem "bioteich" *lach*
ich hab ja gesagt das er zugewachsen ist...
aber wir haben immerhin ZWEI seerosen *g*
also fische sind wohl keine drin. wir haben zumindest noch keine gesehen.
mein mann hat mir gerade erzählt, das wohl ein springbrunnen im teich gewesen ist. haben im keller noch einen schalter für.
o.k. also teich auspumpen und alles neu machen ist mir dann jetzt erstmal doch zuviel. sagen wir es mal so: wir möchten vorerst das es wieder schön und gepflegt  aussieht.
was soll ich da nun also tun?
algen rausfischen ist klar und was sonst noch fremdes drin rumschwimmt.
aber was mache ich mit dem ganzen grün drum herrum?
vorallem mit dem __ schilf. soll ich es runterschneiden oder nicht? und wenn ja, alles auf 10cm?

danke und lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

an deiner Stelle würde ich drastisch ausdüngen.

Es ist zwar nicht die beste Zeit dafür, normal im Herbst, aber Du willst/musst ja etwas "Licht ins Dunkel" bringen.  

Lese Dir auch mal den Fachbeitrag von Stefan durch...   

Fachbeitrag von Stefan - Große Teichpflege


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hallo thorsten,

habe mir den beitrag durchgelesen.
ist ja interessant.....ringelnattern???...na super...jetzt geh ich nicht mehr in den teich   . wir wohnen auch noch direkt am waldrand und unser "bioteich" ist auch genau da. ohje hätte ich den beitrag mal lieber nicht gelesen  :? 

verstehe ich das jetzt also richtig, das ich einfach ALLE pflanzen um den teich herrum zurückschneiden soll, damit es wieder eine schöne form ergibt?
darf ich den überhaupt all diese pflanzen schneiden? ich meine, vertragen die das? tut mir leid, aber ich kenn mich mit dem ganzen "grün" drum herrum nicht aus.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

na ja, Ringelnattern hat ja nicht jeder im Teich (Stefan lebt in Frankreich!)  :twisted: 

Ich bin wahrlich kein Pflanzexperte! , aber es wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als so radikal vor zu gehen.

Irgendwie/Irgendwo musst Du ja anfangen.

Mal sehn, vieleicht melden sich noch unsere Experten zu Wort, also nicht direkt morgenfrüh mit der Gartenschere losrennen  

BITTE NOCH ETWAS WARTEN!


----------



## Claudi (27. Juli 2005)

hallo thorsten,

gut das du mir das gesagt hast.
hätte mich jetzt tatsächlich morgen früh dran gemacht und das schnibbeln angefangen   
was den __ schilf angeht kannst du mir nicht zufällig schon etwas sagen?
dann könnte ich mich da schonmal mit beschäftigen.

so, jetzt probiere ich mich nochmal an den fehlenden 5 fotos.
bin gespannt obs diesmal funkt...

Bild 6






Bild 7





Bild 8





Bild 9





Bild 10





viele grüsse,
claudi


----------



## StefanS (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

zuallererst: Ringelnattern haben erheblich mehr Angst vor Dir als Du vor ihnen - sie verkrümeln sich. Und selbst wenn Du sie in die Enge treiben würdest: Sie tun nichts (können sie gar nicht). Ich mache mir immer in die Hose vor Freude, wenn ich wieder einmal eine Natter im Teich sehe (im Gegensatz zu __ Vipern, die es hier leider auch gibt...).

Ja, Du kannst ALLE Pflanzen bedenkenlos auslichten. Und zwar nicht nur das Grün ausdünnen, sondern radikal an der Wurzel/dem Rhizom ansetzen ! Ausdünnen des Grüns ist normale Pflegearbeit. Dabei würde ich nicht zimperlich sein: Wenn der Teich anfangs etwas kahl wirkt, macht das nichts. Bald ist er wieder bestens in Schuss.

Auf den Fotos sehe ich Blütenstände des Froschlöffels (letztes Foto unten rechts). Diese würde ich komplett und frühzeitig entfernen, da sich __ Froschlöffel wie verrückt aussät - allerdings auch ganz gut wieder in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Die Seerosen müssen kräftig verkleinert werden (ich schätze einmal, auf 1/3 ihrer Grösse). Ich bin mir ferner nicht sicher, ob zwei Seerosen für den Teich nicht ohnehin etwas viel sind - vor allem dann, wenn sich die Blätter nach dem Kappen des Rhizoms und der Grundreinigung wieder flächig auf das Wasser legen.

Was mir an Deinem Teich besonders auffällt, ist die enorme Pflanzenmasse, die von aussen in den Teich wächst und eingebracht wird. Das ist mit Sicherheit die Ursache für das übermässige Algenwachstum. Überlege Dir, was Du dagegen unternehmen kannst. Insbesondere Laub, Nadeln und von aussen hinein wachsende Ranken scheinen einfach zu viel zu sein.

Jürgen und ich lieben uns zwar nicht gerade - aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht: Du hast da ein interessantes Stück Natur. Eventuell solltest Du es so belassen. Oder, wenn das nicht beabsichtigt ist, gehe planvoll vor (jetzt kann der Teich, meine ich, auch noch bis zum Frühherbst warten). Ich vermute stark, dass sich erhebliche Mengen an Schlick und Schlamm gebildet haben. Die solltest Du, wenn Du Dich einmal zum Grossreinemachen entschlossen hast, möglichst stark reduzieren. Eventuell mit einem guten Schlammsauger (allerdings: Gute Sauger bekommt man kaum geliehen) oder durch Leerpumpen des Teiches und manueller Entfernung (wird schon fürchterlich stinken...). 

In jedem Falle wirst Du (selbst im September) der Teichfauna noch erheblichen Schaden zufügen, von dem sie sich aber wieder erholt. Deshalb solltest Du die gesamte Pflanzenmasse, die Du vor allem unter Wasser entfernst, zunächst einmal neben dem Teich liegenlassen, damit sich die Tiere wieder ins Wasser retten können. Gleiches gilt für den Schlamm (den Du aber auch von Hand nach Larven und Getier absuchen kannst). Schliesslich solltest Du eine gewisse Wassermenge (kühl/schattig) aufbewahren und nach der Reinigung dem neu einzufüllenden Wasser wieder beifügen.

Nun, ich hoffe, das hilft für den Anfang.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Ondine (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,
eigentlich ist das wie bei einem Blumenbeet, das lange Zeit nicht gepflegt worden ist - Du wirst da richtig ran müssen. Nur ist es jetzt der falscheste Zeitpunkt, zumindest für die Pflanzen am Teichrand. Den Teich selber würde ich erstmal mechanisch reinigen, alles rausfischen, was nicht reingehört. Die Pflanzen am Rand sind eigentlich nur zu groß gewordene Stauden. Ich würde jetzt nur soweit ausschneiden, dass es optisch einigermaßen gut aussieht. Erst im Spätherbst kannst Du die Stauden teilen oder auch stark zurückschneiden.
Richtig los geht es erst im nächsten Frühjahr - bis dahin hast Du auch Zeit genug Dir zu überlegen, was Du mit dem Teich überhaupt willst - mit Fische/ohne Fische, Seerosen ja oder nein, Wasserspiel und/oder Licht - da gibt es viel vorab zu überlegen, dafür ist der Winter da . . .
LG, Britta


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

hallo stefan,

vielen dank für deine umpfangreiche antwort.
du hast mir für den anfang wirklich sehr weitergeholfen, danke.

jedoch hätte ich zu dem ein oder anderen noch eine kleine rückfrage.

du schreibst, das ich alle pflanzen bedenkenlos auslichten darf.
darf ich das jetzt sofort tun, oder muss ich bis zum herbst warten?
weil du in deinem 5.absatz schreibst, dass ich bis zum frühherbst warten sollte. oder meintest du damit den rest (wie z.b. schlamm absaugen) den man eigentlich noch machen sollte, wenn ich es nicht natürlich belassen will.

ich möchte noch speziell auf das __ schilf eingehen.
kannst du mir bitte sagen was ich damit machen soll?
soll ich alles sofort runterschneiden (auf 10cm oder bis zum rhizom) oder soll ich irgendwo einen teil stehenlassen?

danke für deine ratschläge.

liebe grüsse,
claudi


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

hallo steffen,

nochmal kurz zum __ froschlöffel.
meinst du das ist ein gewöhnlicher froschlöffel?

gruss,
claudi


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

hallo britta,
danke für deine antwort.
also fische wollen wir keine in den teich tun
und alles andere überlegen wir uns noch.
bis jetzt können wir uns irgendwie überhaupt noch kein bild von unserem teich machen. was warscheinlich an seinem zustand liegt ;-)
mir ist vorerst daran gelegen dieses stück natur erstmal wieder "in form" zu bringen, damit es etwas gepflegter aussieht und man vorallem den teich wieder sieht ;-). dann sehen wir weiter und ich kann mir auch bessere vorstellungen machen.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

hallo stefan,
tut mir leid, ich meinte natürlich dich, stefan nicht steffen.
wie komme ich denn auf steffen?
gruss, claudi


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

hallo nochmal,

erkennt von euch eigentlich jemand irgendwelche pflanzen (um den teich herum)? mal abgesehen vom __ schilf, farn, der seerose und dem __ efeu. ich konnte bisher nichts identifizieren und ich bin auf dem gebiet auch noch absolut ahnungslos. es würde mich jedoch sehr interessieren was dort genau wächst.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

dann geb ich mal mein Bestes ;-)

Die grünen Punkte auf dem Wasser.. das ist "__ Entengrütze" auch Wasserlinse genannt... ein Zeichen für reichlich Nährstoffe im Wasser. 
Lässt sich durch abkeschern aber beseitigen.
Hier und da sieht es auf den Bildern fast nach Mini-Weiden aus.

Bild 10:
Ganz links das hohe, grasähnliche ist __ Rohrkolben... sieht fast nach "Typha latifolia" aus. 
Der ist recht heftig für einen Folienteich! 

Bild9:
Was von der Lampe aus nach rechts weg geht... diese ganze Reihe.. sieht nach Miscanthus aus (auch Chinaschilf oder Riesenchinaschilf genannt)
Das Zeugs steht doch im Trockenen Boden und nicht im Teich, oder?

Bild6:
am Uferrand:
Links könnte Frauenmantel sein (Bild ist etwas undeutlich),
rechts geht es mit __ Efeu weiter.

Bild8:
Würde ich fast sagen... da sind einige kleine Eschen dabei.
Sollte dem so sein->raus damit!
Das werden riesen Bäume! Zuwachsraten bis zu 1m pro Jahr sind kein Problem für sie.

Bild 90ba.jpeg.
Das sieht aus, als wären da Brombeerranken unterwegs!?

Falls Ihr Euch für eine Sanierung des Teiches entscheidet, werdet Ihr auch mit dem Vermieter klären müssen, das einiges an Ästen über dem Teich abgesägt werden müßte. 
Es sieht zwar im jetzigen Zustand so schön zugewuchert sehr gut aus, aber in spätestens 5Jahren ist der Teich wieder soweit zugewuchert wie heute.
Die überhängenden Äste werfen im Herbst ihr Laub in den Teich.
Dadurch kommt es zu einer sehr großen Nährstoffzufuhr, die zu diesem starken Pflanzen- und Algenwachstum führt.
Oder Ihr spannt im Herbst vor dem Laubfall ein entsprechend engmaschiges Netz und verhindert so den Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich.
Die Nadelbäume werfen allerdings das ganze Jahr über Nadeln ab........


Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Dich:
Aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands kommst Du eigentlich?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand gar nicht weit von Dir entfernt...................... ;-)


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Annett,

vielen lieben dank für deine mühe!
du hast mir wirklich sehr damit weitergeholfen, danke!
deshalb würde ich auch gerne nähe darauf eingehen.
dürfte ich dir nahaufnahmen einzelner pflanzen/gewächse zeigen,
so das du mir sagen kannst, was es ist und ich evtl. damit tun soll?
das ist mir jetzt echt peinlich  aber zum teil weiß ich nichtmal was unkraut ist und was nicht  :? .

zu bild 6 links: 
dies ist jetzt eine nahaufnahme. ist das tatsächlich frauenmantel?
und wenn ja, darf es bleiben?
weißt du, was das rechts im bild ist?
Pflanzen 1:






zu bild 10 links:
hmm...das ist aber doch eigentlich das chinaschilf was du auf bild 9 siehst.
oder ist da direkt am teichrand und hinter dem __ schilf auch noch __ rohrkolben? wenn es rohrkolben ist: raus damit?

zu bild 8:
meinst du das mit eschen (mitte im bild)?
Pflanzen 3:





zu Bild 90ba:
die brombeerranken konnten wir auch identifizieren   
müssen die raus? ist ziehmlich viel.

kannst du mir sagen, was ich mit dem chinaschilf machen soll?
darf ich ihn z.b. JETZT kürzen?

vielen dank für deine hilfe.

lieben gruss,
claudi

achso...wir wohnen bei hamburg.


----------



## Claudi (28. Juli 2005)

achja...vergessen...
ja, der chinaschilf steht im trockenen boden!


----------



## StefanS (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

hier toben fürchterliche Gewitter. Ich habe jetzt x-mal versucht, zu antworten. Der Strom hält aber nie so lange, dass ich fertig werde. Deshalb: Bis morgen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

also das ist schon mal kein Frauenmantel. 
Der hat eher ein durchgängiges Blatt, auf welchem der Regen wunderschön abperlt.->Ist eine sehr schöne Teichrand- und Halbschattenstaude....
Was Du da hast.. hmm... meine Schwiegerma hat evtl. sowas (die kann sich aber auch keine Namen merken).
Blüht das zufällig gelb?
Das, was aus dem __ Bodendecker herausragt sieht nach einer kleinen Weide aus.
Die werden schnell größer. Wenn Du dort also keine Weide möchtest->raus damit (möglichst mit Wurzeln)

Das zweite Bild sieht eher nach einer __ Eberesche aus.
Die wachsen nicht ganz so schnell.
Kannst Du dort wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt stehen lassen.
Grab sie aus und setz sie um (möglichst im Herbst, wenn sie es überleben soll).

Das Chinaschilf (Miscanthus)....
Was Dich stört und nicht umgesetzt werden soll/kann, ausgraben Erde abschütteln und Kompostieren bzw. wegwerfen.
Wenn Du Freunden davon Ableger zukommen lassen möchtest->damit bis zum Frühjahr warten! 
Miscanthus läßt man mit "Stiel dran" überwintern, damit kein Wasser in das Rhizom eindringen kann und es dadurch verfault. 
Über den Winter verteilen sich allerdings die Blätter im gesamten Garten 
Im Frühjahr schneidet man es dann auf ca.10cm runter und kann es teilen.
Die Stöcke, die Du durch das Abschneiden im Frühjahr gewinnst, kannst Du hervorrangend im Garten als Pflanzstäbe verwenden. (Tomaten werden aber zu schwer dafür)

Bleiben "darf" grundsätzlich so ziemlich alles im Garten, was einem selbst gefällt!
Du mußt im Bezug auf die Gartengestaltung Dein eigenes Konzept und Deinen eigenen Weg finden.
Wir können Dir hier nur sagen. "dies wuchert, und dies nicht".
 Du mußt dann für Dich entscheiden, ob Du vielleicht jedes 2.Jahr die Wucherer in ihre Schranken weisen möchtest oder eben nicht.

Dein ziemlich verwilderter Teich hat wesentlich mehr Scharm als eine aufgeräumte "Pfütze" wie z.B. ich sie mein Eigen nenne   
Also immer langsam machen....

Und auf jeden Fall mal noch ein paar Posts abwarten!
Es ist mit Sicherheit noch längst nicht alles gesagt.
Und wegrennen kann der Teich ja nicht ;-)

Und schau Dir ruhig in den Galerien der User und in der Forumsgalerie Teichbilder an!
So kommen Dir vielleicht auch Ideen, wie der Teich am Ende aussehen soll... ohne eine Vorstellung würde ich nicht drauf los "schnippeln". 

@Stefan

So sehr man Euch um die recht milden Winter beneiden mag... aber die Unwetter scheinen ja nicht von schlechten Eltern zu sein.
Wir hatten die letzten Wochen zum Glück nur 2 Stromausfälle (den letzten mitten in der vorletzten Nacht). 
Aber wer Filter betreibt, schläft dann nicht sonderlich ruhig........
In diesem Sinne: Lass Dich nicht vom Blitz erschlagen!  8)


----------



## Dr.J (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

ich habe gelesen, dass Du bei Hamburg wohnst. Vielleicht lassen sich Dodi (HH) oder Bonsai (Neumünster) dazu überreden mal bei Dir vorbeizukommen, um den Bioteich mal vor Ort anzusehen. Sind doch beide schon erfahrene Teichianer. Fragen kostet nix.


----------



## Claudi (29. Juli 2005)

hallo annett und @ll,

also ich habe hier noch 3 nahaufnahmen:

pflanzen 2:






pflanzen 4:




ich nehme an, das ist auch eine weide, oder? na, hab ich schon etwas gelernt? 

pflanzen 5:






also auf deinen tip hin hätte ich es auch für frauenmantel gehalten, auf grund von bildern die ich mir von frauenmantel angeguckt habe.
bin ja nicht ganz untätig...sondern versuche allmögliche pflanzen zu identifizieren, mit hilfe von bebilderten datenbanken aus dem internet und mit einem buch das ich habe.
ich tu mich da aber sichtlich etwas schwer   
also wenn der __ bodendecker geblüht haben sollte, dann haben wir das nicht mehr miterlebt. sind hier doch erst eingezogen.
zwischendrin gucken aber vertrocknete halme raus mit runden "puschelchen" am ende. könnte das die blüte davon gewesen sein?

was du über den chinaschilf geschrieben hast, ist wirklich sehr interessant.
das man ihn erst im frühjahr schneiden soll, wegen dem verfaulen und so, das wusste ich bereits.
das heißt also, wenn dann darf ich ihn jetzt nur ganz ausgraben (wo ich ihn nicht haben will), aber kürzen darf ich ihn nicht, oder?

das mit den bildern angucken ist ne gute idee. vielleicht kann ich mich so etwas inspirieren.

@ Stefan

in ordnung. freue mich schon auf deinen beitrag. bis dann.
und lass dich von dem gewitter nicht unterkriegen 
bei uns hat es nur geregnet.

@ Dr.J

uiii...neumünster ist aber ganz schön weit weg von uns, glaube ich.

danke und liebe grüsse,
claudi


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

in deinem jetztigen "Teich" wirst du wahrscheinlich so manches mehr an seltenem Getier haben, als in einer "aufgeräumten Pfütze". Wenn du diesen weiterhin ihren Lebensraum zur Verfügung stellen willst, schließe ich mich der Meinung von Jürgen und Stefan an, den Teich nur geringfügig auszudünnen, und alles mehr oder weniger in dem Zustand zu lassen. Leider wissen wir aber nicht, wie alt und wie groß der Teich ist. Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, das dieser, so wie er jetzt aussieht, in 2 - 3 Jahren komplett verlandet ist. Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, das du sehr viele Pflanzen ausserhalb des Teiches hast, die aber in den Teich hineinragen, vllt. auch schon das Wurzelwerk. Dies fördert die Kapilarwirkung, will heißen, die saugen dir zusätzlich wasser aus dem Teich. Hast du schon mal drauf geachtet, ob du stark schwankende Wasserstände hast? Bei länger anhaltendem Regen mehr Wasser drin und bei Trockenheit stark sinkender Wasserstand? Aus diesem Grund würde ich mich jetzt erstmal auf die Pflanzen ausserhalb des Teiches kümmern. Also um den direkten Teichrand. (Dann kannst du auch die Teichgröße besser abschätzen   )
Um den Teich selbst etwas erkennbarer zu machen, darfst du meines erachtens ruhig ein paar Pflanzen "einkürzen". An die Wurzeln/Rhizome würde ich mich allerdings vorsichtig ranmachen. Da du jetzt sehr viele Nährstoffe im Teich hast, kann das übermäßige entfernen dieser, ohne zumindest Teilwasserwechsel und Schlammabsaugen dazu führen, das dein Biotop urplötzlich umkippt, und du nur noch eine stinkende Brühe vorfindest. 

Auch würde ich, wie, ich glaube Annet hats schon erwähnt, mit dem Vermieter über das auslichten, bzw. entfernen der nahestehenden Bäume reden. Die bringen wirklich sehr viel Nährstoffe in deinen Teich. Wenn er das nicht erlaubt, in jedem Fall im Herbst, wenn das Laub anfängst zu fallen, ein Netz drüber spannen. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Unterwasserpflanzen aus, hast du da schonmal welche entdeckt?


----------



## bonsai (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,
ich denke der Frauenmantel ist eher ein Gemswurz, der hat erdbeerähnliche Blätter.
Pflanzen 2
Gemswurz, Weide, China-__ Schilf, Fliederbeere(Sambucus)
Pflanzen 4
wie 2 nur die Weiden sind schon ein Jahr älter, die Planze rechts Mitte mit dem gefiederten Blatt kenn ich nicht.
Pflanzen 5
Gemswurz, Schilf,evtl. junge __ Esche(die gefiederten Blätter)und am hintern Teichrand vermutlich blühender Giersch!!!!!!!!!

Ich weiß ja immer noch nicht wo Du wohnst, oder hab ich was übersehen?
Das Auto ist zwischenzeitlich erfunden und ich hab mir eins geleistet, soll hilfreich sein zum Überbrücken von Entfernungen.
Also nicht so schüchtern, hab in zwei Wochen Urlaub, wenn Du es für erforderlich hälts, schau ich mal vorbei.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

gelb ist m.M.n. kein Frauenmantel, auch wenn die Blattform schon eher hinkommt bin ich mir da recht sicher.
Wenn Dir der bis jetzt namenlose __ Bodendecker gefällt, dann behalt ihn doch. Bring ihn so in Form, wie es Dir gefällt und gut ist.
rot könnte eine Buche sein->im Herbst ausgraben und umsetzen.
Orange ist wieder eine Weide.

Was so undeutlich im Vordergrund hängt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
Gesehen hab ich sowas schon.. mir fällt nur nicht ein wo und was es war.... leider. *grübbel* wenn ich das unscharfe "interpretiere" würde ich sagen: könnte doch eine __ Esche sein. Aber ohne Gewähr!

Die Pflanzen mittig auf Bild 5 hab ich auch schon an Teichen gesehen...
nur gibt es einige, die recht ähnlich aussehen.
Sind da irgendwie Blüten dran? Oder Blütenansätze? An der Spitze oder in den Blattachseln?

Wegen dem Chinaschilf.
Natürlich kannst Du es abschneiden... nur es wird nächstes Jahr wieder dort wachsen, falls es nicht im Winter verfault.
Ob es in diesem Jahr wieder nachtreibt und dadurch kleiner bleibt weiß ich nicht. 
Habe es noch nie probiert, könnte es mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## StefanS (29. Juli 2005)

So, bin wieder Online. Es hat heftigst gescheppert vergangene Nacht, ein paar Bäume weggerissen (nicht bei uns), den Grill quer durch den halben Garten geblasen, mal wieder kräftig Pflanzen umgedrückt. Am Wochenende muss ich das Moorbeet aufräumen, weil es viele Schläuche (allerdings fast nur die, die schon randvoll mit __ Fliegen waren und deshalb braun wurden) umgedrückt und einiges an Substrat (nebst Pflanzen) weggewaschen hat. Sooo schlimm ist das nicht, man gewöhnt sich daran. Die Schäden sind meist schnell überwunden und betreffen meist nur Pflanzen, die ohnehin schon angeschlagen waren. Das Stromnetz ist hier eben mies, und so hommt es zu sehr zahlreichen, allerdings nur sekundenlangen Stromausfällen. Übrigens ist das nicht auf uns beschränkt: In 14 Départements ist alarme orange/rouge angesagt und auch Deutschland soll ein ordentliches Stück abbekommen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Claudi, zu Deinen Fragen:

Ausdünnen kannst Du jetzt schon. Allerdings würde ich mit dem Entfernen von Schlamm bis in den Frühherbst warten: Die Tierwelt wird dann am wenigsten geschädigt, weil schon so weit entwickelt, dass sie entweder flüchten oder in den Teich zurück krabbeln kann oder ihm schon völlig entwachsen ist. Jedenfalls ist es erheblich schonender als im Frühjahr, wenn wieder gelaicht wird. Ausserdem: Bis die Temperaturen wieder so sind, dass man längere Zeit im Wasser arbeiten kann, ist das Frühjahr meist schon wieder vorbei...

__ Schilf würde ich in so einem kleinen Teich radikal entfernen. Alles raus, was zu kriegen ist ! Du wirst sowieso nicht alles erwischen, es wird ein zäher, jahrelanger Kampf, dessen Ende ohnehin offen ist... Ich versuche schon seit Jahren, das Zeugs (ebenso wie Zyperngras) aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Es gelingt nie vollständig, allerdings kann ich es so weit bremsen, dass es kaum mehr stört.

Tja, der __ Froschlöffel. Viel zu sehen ist ja nicht. Wenn Du mich fragst, ist es ordinärer Froschlöffel. Den würde ich nicht radikal aus dem Teich verbannen, allerdings die Blütenstände abbrechen. Froschlöffel ist leicht in Schach zu halten.

Vielleicht noch ein Wort zum Miscanthus: Ich persönlich finde, dass das Laub im Herbst/Winter sehr reizvoll aussieht und lasse es immer bis ins Frühjahr stehen. Jedenfalls so lange, wie es nicht in den Teich kippt. Dann wird es abgeschnitten. Miscanthus ist ausserordentlich robust. Ich habe in diesem Frühjahr einige ausgegraben (hatten eine sehr kompakte Wurzel, eigentlich kein Problem), mit der Axt geteilt (einfach in handliche Stücke gehackt) und die verkleinerten Pflanzen wieder an die alte Stelle oder an einen anderen Ort gepflanzt. Alles ist problemlos wieder angegangen. Allerdings würde ich diese Aktion erst im Frühjahr angehen, nicht im Herbst.

Zu alledem nochmals der Hinweis, dass es, wenn Du den Teich nicht wie von Jürgen angesprochen belassen willst, es mit ein wenig Herumschnippeln an Zweigen und Trieben nicht getan ist. Im Teich arbeitet man am besten mit der Eisensäge. Die ist stumpf genug, um die Folie nicht zu beschädigen. Im Gegensatz zu Spaten, Harke oder Messer, die man - wenn überhaupt - nur mit äusserster Vorsicht einsetzen sollte. Und noch etwas: Bei einer so intensiven Aktion bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es am besten ist, den Teich fast leer zu pumpen, und dann mit den heftigsten Arbeiten (Schlamm, Wurzelfilz) zu beginnen. Unvermeidliche Schäden an der Fauna werden recht schnell wieder ausgeglichen. Ausserdem behält man möglichst viel Wasser zum "Impfen" zurück und sammelt so viel Getier wie möglich ab bzw. gibt ihm Gelegenheit, wieder zurück zu krabbeln. Man muss eben gut vorbereitet und schnell arbeiten. Auch aus Gründen der Schonung von Haut und __ Nase möchte ich dringend empfehlen, ein paar männlich "Kanalarbeiter" zur Unterstützung einzuladen und durch ein anschliessendes Essen zu entschädigen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doris (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi

Viel kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber ich weiss mit Sicherheit, dass das, was Annett gelb angemalt hat, kein Frauenmantel ist 
schau hier : http://www.gartentipp-online.de/seite7.htm
Ich glaube ich habe auch so einen __ Bodendecker, der blüht rot und hat wenn er ausgeblüht ist, auch so kleine "Puscheln" am Ende.
Wobei es auch so eine, ich nenne sie "Erdbeerblume" sein kann. Wenn sie blüht, hat sie lange, schmale Stengelchen mit kleinen roten Blüten dran.

Es ist auch kein Gemswurz , denn die Blätter haben eine andere Form.
Habe auch hier mal gegoogelt
http://www.flogaus-faust.de/e/dorogran.htm

Vielleicht wirst du ja da fündig.


----------



## Claudi (29. Juli 2005)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich kann mich grade nur kurz melden...

...bin mitten drin den __ schilf (miscanthus) größtenteils zu entfernen,
bevor bei uns demnächst das unwetter losgeht.
mein mann und ich haben uns das ganze NOCHMAL genauer angeschaut und sind der meinung: das schilf muss weg! zumindest mal ein großteil davon, dann sehen wir weiter. u.a. aus dem grund den stefan vorher genannt hat. außerdem haben wir an der einen seite, hinter dem schilf einiges an pflanzen entdeckt und größere steine die da liegen. da wächst irgendein gras, das schon ziehmlich bemitleidenswert aussieht. sobald ich es freigeschnibbelt habe, mache ich ein foto von, damit ihr mir sagen könnt was das sein soll und wie ich es wieder aufpäppeln kann. deshalb haben wir den eindruck gewonnen, das der miscanthus da ürsprünglich auch nicht gedacht war und sich nur dorthin verbreitet hat. 

sobald ich mit dem miscanthus entfernen fertig bin, mach ich ein bild von dem neuen anblick und verlinke es hier.
bin gespannt wie es dann aussieht und was ihr zu dem neuen anblick, ohne  unmengen von schilf, meint 

@ u.a. doris 
ich glaube du und annett habt recht.
das eine ist weder frauenmantel noch gemswurz.
die links die du genannt hast, habe ich mir angeschaut.
durch diese bilder kann ich eindeutig sagen, das es keins von beiden ist.
jetzt stellt sich nur die frage, welcher __ bodendecker das ist wo zur blüte rote puschelchen hat *g*?

also bis später...

liebe grüsse und wie immer ein herzliches danke an euch,
claudi


----------



## Doris (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi

Da ich heute eh zum Gärtner musste, habe ich aus meinem Garten mal ein Blatt und ne Blüte von der Blume mitgenommen, die ich meine, bei dir gesehen zu haben.
Also, der Gärtner meint, es handelt sich bei meinem Blatt und Blüte um die sog. "Erdbeerblume" allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch.
Der lat. Name würde Potentilla lauten. Lt. Tante google ist es ein __ Fingerkraut, wobei ich meine Pflanze darunter noch nicht gefunden habe, aber diese Blume blüht auch in gelb.
Anbei mal eine Blume mit Blüte , leider hab ich da (noch) keine Puscheln dran und im anderen Bild ein einzelnes Blatt.

Ist es diese Blume ???  

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin ein fröhliches "Ausdünnen"
Bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder


----------



## StefanS (29. Juli 2005)

Haaallooo, Claudi,

ich meinte auf Bild 7 breitblättriges __ Schilf zu erkennen. *Das* sollte meiner Meinung nach heraus. Aber nicht nur abschneiden, sondern mit möglichst dem gesamten Wurzelwerk entfernen.

Dein Chinaschilf sieht irgendwie so ganz anders aus als meines. Deins scheint ja wirklich wie verrückt zu wuchern - wird ein schönes Stück Arbeit sein, es zu entfernen. Mein Miscanthus ist dunkelgrün, die Blätter hängen, wächst sehr kompakt, lässt sich (da er sich natürlich ebenfalls, wenn auch horstartig, ausbreitet) gut herausnehmen und teilen. Muss einmal ein Foto machen. Wäre ja vielleicht etwas als Ersatz.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (29. Juli 2005)

*unser bioteich kommt etwas zum vorschein *

hallöchen ihr lieben,

hier nun die vorher - nachher bilder   
na was sagt ihr?
bin seeehr gespannt....

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Claudi,

also, Wasser iss ja wieder zu sehen, aber wo iss die LATERNE hin???


----------



## Claudi (29. Juli 2005)

huhu,

da bin ich nochmal.
also ich selbst bin ja ganz baff.
was da plötzlich alles zum vorschein kam....
also in erster linie mal der teich an sich   ich habe ein ufer gefunden *g*.
dann ein gras (siehe unten) das allerdings nicht mehr ganz so hübsch aussieht. wie auch, ohne licht?! das war völlig vom __ schilf umwuchert.
dann noch etwas, wo ich nicht weiß was es ist (im grasbild links).
durch den "durchblick" auf den teich *g* musste ich feststellen, das in dem teich wohl DREI seerosen sind   ! und ich könnte wetten ich habe noch eine 4. entdeckt, die aber wohl leider bereits (wie soll ich es sagen?) nicht mehr guter dinge ist.
wie ihr seht ist da noch die tanne zum vorschein gekommen.
des weiteren wächst sogar bereits im teich schilf.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

das bekommt ja schon richtig Form. 
Das Gras wird sich sicherlich wieder erholen.
Schneid die brauen Blätter ab, gib ihm Wasser wenn es bei Euch zu trocken sein sollte.... dann wird das wieder.

Das rot eingerahmte ist eine __ Esche...  Die Blatt- und Wuchsform passen ziemlich eindeutig dazu.
Das blaue ist ein Bambus... nur welche Sorte.. da bin ich echt überfragt!


----------



## StefanS (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

was hast Du gemacht ? Nur oberirdisch abgeschnitten ? Das wird nicht lange vorhalten. Das Zeugs muss 'raus ! Die Tanne muss auch weichen. Vor allem aber muss das __ Schilf im Teich (T. latifolia ?) entfernt werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (30. Juli 2005)

hallo stefan,

ja..., ich wollte nur erstmal platz machen. 
es buddelt sich schlecht, wenn einem überall 2m hohes __ schilf um die ohren hängt ;-). morgen fang ich an die wurzeln zu entfernen. ist halt ziehmlich viel...
ich habe nen riesen berg schilf im garten liegen, den muss ich auch noch klein schnibbeln....ohje.
tja, das mit dem schilf im teich ist so ne sache...ich komm an den nicht ohne weiteres ran. da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

T. latifolia? teichfolie? 

und was die tanne angeht: also die können wir wirklich nicht beseitigen.
wenns nach mir ginge, gerne (ich steh nicht so auf __ tannen), aber ich glaube unsere vermieter sehen das bestimmt anderst.

lieben gruss und gute nacht,
claudi


----------



## Claudi (30. Juli 2005)

guten morgen,

@ doris

nett das du gefragt hast...
hm...ich glaube du hast was anderes.
meine blätter sind eher dünn (deine sehen dicker aus) und die strucktur der blätter (weiß grad micht mehr wie man das nennt   ) ist nicht so intensiv. auch die farbe des grüns ist bei meinen nicht so intensiv.

@ stefan

was den __ schilf angeht hast du recht. irgendwie finde ich auch das mein schilf anderst aussieht, als wenn ich mir abbildungen von miscanthus in datenbanken anschaue. also den wo ich jetzt fast restlos abgeschnitten habe (bild 9), der hat hängende blätter und ist eine mischung aus mittelgrün und am rand etwas hellgrün. am hinteren teichufer wächst noch ein anderer (bild 10 links, wie bild 7 hinten). der ist dunkelgrün und die blätter stehen nach oben. 

@ frschl

  ne du, die laterne ist noch da! ich habe das foto wohl nur diesmal von einem etwas anderen winkel fotografiert   

@ annett

ja finde ich auch *freu* bald wird man noch mehr sehen.
zum gras: hauptsächlich sind die blätter nur 1/2 vertrocknet (mitte bis zur spitze). wo schneide ich das dann ab? nur das trockene oder den ganzen grashalm?
den bambus, kann ich den hochbinden? er kippt unschön. oder gibt sich das jetzt von selber?

@ bonsai
bei hamburg. danke für dein angebot und deine pflanzenidentifizierungen.
ich schalte und walte da nun noch an unserem bioteich weiter und dann schauen wir mal, wie ich das hinbekommen habe. und nächste woche fahre ich auch weg (urlaub). wir haben uns auch vorerst dazu entschlossen ihn weitgehenst  "natürlich" zu belassen. sprich ich kümmer mich um das ufer und halte das wasser sauber, spann im herbst ein netz und was ich sonst noch so machen muss, was ich u.a. noch nicht weiß. irgendwie so ;-). die seerosen bereiten mir jedoch noch kopfschmerzen. ich glaube nicht, das ich das kann  :? 
dann sind da noch unsere vermieter. ich glaube nicht, das die da bei einigen punkten mitspielen. ich habe mehr den eindruck, das denen der teich ein dorn im auge ist. bin mir aber nicht sicher. ich spreche das thema bei gelegenheit mal an, wenn ich sie sehe. mal sehen wie sie da so reagieren.

soooo...hoffentlich habe ich es nun geschafft alles zu beantworten.
ansonsten meldet euch.
wie immer ein danke an euch alle...ihr seit echt super   

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## StefanS (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

T. latifolia = Typha latifolia = breitblättriger __ Rohrkolben ;-). Tja, da musst Du jemanden in den Teich schicken, der das Zeugs herausreisst. Ich finde einen solchen übrigens nicht und muss das immer selbst erledigen...

Hintergrund meiner Bemerkung zum Miscanthus war: Wenn das kein Miscanthus ist, sondern Bambus, dann hast Du kaum eine Chance, das Wurwelwerk zu entfernen. Dann macht man folgendes (ist langwierig, funktioniert aber): *Alle* Triebe werden so knapp wie möglich über dem Boden abgeschnitten. Dann macht man täglich einen Kontrollgang und schneidet *alles* ab, was sich zeigt. Häufigkeit und Konsequenz bringt da den Erfolg. Irgendwann gibt er auf.

Die Tanne ¿ (Ironie) musst Du ja nicht entsorgen. Aber am Teich ist sie nun einmal denkbar ungeeignet und sollte da weg. Ist Dein Vermieter (Familie ?) so uneinsichtig, dass er zwar einerseits von Dir erwartet, dass Du ihm (das wäre vor Übergabe eigentlich sein Job gewesen !) den Teich sanierst und ihn in Schuss hältst, andererseits darauf besteht, dass alle Pflanzen, die am Teichrand nichts zu suchen haben, stehen bleiben und noch nicht einmal zurückgeschnitten werden ?? Na, dann wünsche ich noch viel Spass... Die Sanierungsaktion, für deren Notwendigkeit derjeneige gesorgt hat, der den Garten so angelegt hat, ist so schon anstrengend genug. Da braucht man nicht noch zusätzliche Probleme.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

das hinter dem __ Hechtkraut (blaue Blüten) ist Miscanthus, dahinter Bambus, dahinter Kiefer ;-).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (30. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen!

jetzt haltet euch fest...
was ich eben erfahren habe...
ich glaubs ja nicht...

UNSER TEICH IST 1,8 METER TIEF !!!!!

alter schwede, ich kanns nicht fassen...
ICH geh da nicht rein!

ich muss das jetzt erstmal verdauen...

lieben gruss,
claudi die völlig von der rolle ist


----------



## StefanS (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

so einen Teich anzulegen ist normalerweise alles andere als sinnvoll. Und da sind noch nicht einmal Goldfische drin... Natürlich geht da niemand rein. Schon gar nicht zum Arbeiten. Da hilft nur, den Wasserpegel ein gutes Stück weit abzusenken, bis man vollständig sieht, wie der Randbereich angelegt ist. Und wo es tief hinabgeht. Und den Rand dann vom Ufer aus bearbeiten, so gut es geben geht. Wenn es Dir gelingt, einen guten Schlammsauger auszuleihen (ich meine *nicht *das Pondovac Spielzeug von O..E, sondern einen vom Kaliber des Sprick Teichmulis), kannst Du auch noch ordentlich Schlamm absaugen (das "Wasser" *nicht *wieder in den Teich laufen lassen). Ansonsten eben lassen, wie es ist. 

Da sollten sich schon die abrackern, die das verbockt haben. Sollte irgendwann einmal eine echte Sanierung erforderlich werden, wird das eine heftige Aktion.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (31. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich mich mitlerweile von dem schock erholt und berichte euch mal, was ich so über unseren teich in erfahrung gebracht habe.

er ist wie gesagt 1,8m tief und scheint etwas größer zu sein, als wir dachten.
am anfang hätte ich mit 5qm gerechnet  aber jetzt bin ich bei mind. 8-9qm. aber ich könnte wetten, ich erhöhe bis heute nachmittag auf 12qm ;-). wie auch immer...
...die ursprüngliche tiefe wird nicht mehr 1,8m sein, auf grund von ablagerungen wie laub etc.. 
an dem teich wurde rund 1 1/2 bis 2 jahre lang nichts mehr gemacht.
der teich wurde nicht vom eigentümer angelgt sondern von einem vormieter, der sich dann leider irgendwann nicht mehr drum kümmern konnte.
auch vom teichbau und der teichtechnik habe ich, wie ihr euch ja denken könnt, keine ahnung. was ich euch nun sagen kann ist, das er mit einer teichfolie angelegt wurde und lehm, sand und kies verwendet wurde.

der teich soll mal richtig schön gewesen sein. im sommer blühten schöne große seerosen (u.a. angeblich weiß/rosa) und dann sollen auch noch schöne gelbe blüten auf dem wasser gewesen sein. auch seerosen?

achja und es soll eine pumpe vorhanden sein.
wir haben im keller einen schalter dazu entdeckt.
sollen wir mal ausprobieren, ob die pumpe noch funktioniert?
oder müsste dazu der teich erst von innen gereinigt werden?

ich habe im keller einen wassertest gefunden (schade das nicht auch ein kescher hinterlassen wurde).
von TetraPond ein quicktest. soll ich den mal machen?
ich habe jedoch nur den test und keine bedienungsanleitung für die auswertung. hat von euch jemand sowas zufällig daheim?

viele grüsse und einen schönen sonntag,
claudi


----------



## Thorsten (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

mh... wie alt ist den der Wassertest?
Diese werden mit der Zeit ungenau, umso älter sie werden.

Mit der Pumpe wäre ich vorsichtig wenn Du diese einschaltest, auf jedenfall sollte keiner mehr im Wasser sein,
(wegen Stromschlag) denn keiner weiß wohl so recht, ob das Teil noch fkt!! Also VORSICHT

Aber jetzt mal was anderes...schonmal gelesen...?

Nachbarschaftshilfe

...es hat sich doch schon jemand angeboten! würde ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

das klingt doch alles ganz gut.
Endlich mal jemand, bei dem der Teich tatsächlich noch "wächst" 

Die Pumpe würde ich keines Falls jetzt anschalten.
Wer weiß, was passiert, wenn sie komplett im Schlamm liegt und dann pumpen soll!
Die elektrische Zuleitung muß ja irgendwann auftauchen... und dann könnt Ihr sie gezielt suchen und freilegen.
Aber seit vorsichtig bei Euren Arbeiten am Teich; nicht das Ihr das Kabel unbeabsichtigt durchtrennt! Strom auf jeden Fall auslassen!!

Der Wassertest.. naja.. wenn der jetzt schon 1-2Jahre rumgelegen hat.. und nagelneu war er ja auch nicht mehr..... hm...
Mach mal einen Test damit. Schaden kann es nicht. Aber bei der Betrachtung der Werte muß das dann berücksichtigt werden!
Sind das Tröpfchentests oder Steifen?
Kann gut sein, dass der Test Schrott ist. Muß aber nicht!
Ich habe auch etwas ältere Tests, die noch gut funktionieren...
Wer mißt schon so oft die Wasserwerte durch, das die ganzen Tests alle werden!? 

Die Auswertung Deiner Wasserwerte können wir gerne hier machen!
Sind genug Leute vorhanden, die sich damit auskennen.
Vielleicht machst Du dafür dann aber ein neues Thema auf, sonst wird es hier etwas unübersichtlich!? ;-)


----------



## Claudi (31. Juli 2005)

hallo annett und thorsten,

ok die pumpe lassen wir aus ;-) habe sowas schon geahnt.

der wassertest soll wohl noch garnicht so alt sein.
ist ein streifentest.
ich mach den später mal und mache dann wie gewünsche ein neues thema auf. 60 sekunden ins wasser halten mit pfeilen nach oben, richtig? 

@ stefan

schön sieht das bei dir aus!
bei uns sah das mit dem __ schilf ¿ (Ironie) aber ganz anderst aus.
ich hatte bei meiner beschreibung einen fehler gemacht.
deshalb hier nochmal ein bild. er hat in der mitte des blattes einen weissen streifen.

viele grüsse,
claudi


----------



## StefanS (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

es gibt jede Menge Miscanthus-Arten. Das kann in der Tat einer sein (ich habe auch so einen breitblättrigen, allerdings ohne weissen Streifen. Und auf diesem Foto sieht es auch so aus, als ob er eher horstartig und kompakt wächst, also eher harmlos ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das auf dem letzten Bild ist definitiv Miscanthus.
Meiner sieht haargenauso aus...habe gestern extra schon Bilder davon gemacht.
kann ich mir ja jetzt sparen ;-)

@Claudi

Bei dem Test solltest Du nach Gebrauchsanweisung vorgehen.
Ich persöhnlich besitze keinen einzigen Streifentest.


----------



## bonsai (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi,
1,80 tief bei ca. 10m²,das ist schon ne dolle Konstruktion, eher ungewöhnlich.
Sollte tatsächlich erst 2 Jahre nichts  am Teich gemacht worden sein, dürften sich die Verwachsungen innerhalb des Teiches noch in Grenzen halten.
Dem Bewuchsbild am Teichrand folgend dürfte es eher 1-2 Jahre mehr sein, aber auch das ist nicht nur zum Haareausraufe, das ist alles wieder ins Lot zu bringen.
Die Seerose wird Dir außer viel Blattwerk nichts bringen, zum Blühen benötigt die Sonne, und so wie die Ihre Blätter aufrecht aus dem Teich schiebt, steht die auch nicht in 1,80m Tiefe.
Ich halte Deine Entscheidung, den Teich möglichst natürlich zu lasen für sehr vernünftig. Damit hast Du eigentlich zwei Optionen, entweder Du arbeitest kontinuierlich mit kleinem Aufwand am Teich und vertiefst über die Zeitachse deine Kenntnisse und damit wohl auch deine Zielvorstellungen, wie der Teich und sein Umfeld am Ende aussehen sollen, oder Du aktiviertst ein paar Freunde und machst einmal ein großes Reinemachen und startest dann neu. Bei einer anschließenden Grillfete vergessen Die auch schnell die Sch...arbeit.
Den Wassertest halte ich eher für nebensächlich, welche Konsequenzen würdest Du aus den wie auch immer gearteten Testergebnissen in dieser Phase der Teichsanierung ziehen??
Über die Lage und Zustand der Elektroanschlüsse in gesamten Außenbereich solltest Du Dir unbedingt Klarheit verschaffen - über viele Dinge am Teich kann man sicher eine sehr kontroverse Diskussion führen, aber Unsicherheiten im Elektrobereich - no way!!!

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teichentdecken
Norbert


----------



## Claudi (1. Aug. 2005)

hallo annett, stefan und norbert,

den wassertest habe ich gestern nicht mehr geschafft zu machen.
mein mann und ich standen gestern im regen am teich und haben aus dem teich zu entfernen versucht was nur irgendwie ging.
das ganze sah umgefähr so aus: (ich) "lass mich blos nicht los" bzw. "hälst du mich, hälst du mich?" 
mein mann hielt mich am handgelenk fest und ich hangelte mich über den teich. das war bestimmt ein bild für die götter ;-)
naja, jedenfalls haben wir einiges rausgeholt - von miscathus bis zur __ brombeere. war ganz schön eklig. 
mir ist auch einiges aus der tierwelt begegnet. zweimal bin ich davon gehüpft 
wir haben auch brav alles nah am teich liegen lassen, damit die ganzen tierchen wieder zum teich zurück können, bevor ich alles in den biosack stopfe.

was die 1,8m tiefe angeht, sind wir etwas verwirrt.
wir haben das mal gestern getestet und aus dem miscanthus eine angel gebastelt  mit einem stein am ende. egal wo wir getestet hatten, es ging max. 80cm tief.
wäre es möglich, das dort 1m dick die ablagerungen aus laub und co. liegen?

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## StefanS (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

wie Norbert schon gesagt hat, viel Sediment dürfte da nicht sein, wenn die Angabe von 1 bis 2 Jahren stimmt. Schon eher wahrscheinlich, dass da jemand ein 1 hinzugedichtet hat, denn die Konstruktion wäre wirklich sehr exotisch.

Ich wäre aber seeeehr vorsichtig, bevor ich mich in einen potentiell 1,80 Meter tiefen Teich mit senkrechten Ufern begebe, den ich nicht kenne und dessen Grund ich nicht einsehen kann. Ich würde auch in Zukunft Aktionen wie die Eurige vermeiden und lieber den Wasserspiegel einmal so weit absenken, dass man zumindest den Uferbereich einsehen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (2. Aug. 2005)

hallo stefan,

neeee..., ich bin da nicht rein! würd ich nie tun.
ich habe mich praktisch nur darüber gebeugt und mein mann hat mich festgehalten, damit ich nicht hinein falle ;-)

wie senkt man in einem teich das wasser ab? (ohje, ich brauche unbedingt ein teichbuch damit ich mich in das ganze mal etwas reinlesen kann und euch nicht ständig mit fragen belästigen muss *schäm*)

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## Doris (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi

Wenn wir Wasser aus dem Teich entfernen wollen, nehmen wir unsere Tauchpumpe und pumpen somit das Wasser raus. Da du aber ja nicht weisst, was da alles so im Wasser keucht und fleucht, würde ich vorsichtig ans Werk gehen und die Pumpe vielleicht nicht so tief einlassen. Nicht dass sie sich mit Schlamm oder Blättern vollsaugt 
Ich bin  leider auch ein blutiger Teichanfänger, und noch in der Lernphase und hoffe, dass meine Antwort nicht ganz  soooo falsch ist.


----------



## Claudi (2. Aug. 2005)

hallo doris,

dann bin ich ja froh, das ich hier nicht die einzige blutige anfängerin bin 

ohje ich glaub da lass ich dann lieber mal das wasser drin.
zumal wir sowieso keine tauchpumpe haben.
eigentlich haben wir ja garnichts, bis auf den wassertest.

unsere "teicherkundung" muss ich jetzt sowieso erstmal für eine woche stilllegen, weil ich morgen wegfahre.
aber heute abend zeig ich euch noch ein bild, wie der teich mitlerweile aussieht. bin auf eure meinung gespannt.

lieben gruss,
claudi


----------



## StefanS (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

zumindest 'ne preiswerte Tauchpumpe hat sich eine frischgebackene Teichbesitzerin redlich verdient   . Ansonsten so, wie von Doris beschrieben. Das Wasser so weit wegleiten, dass es nicht wieder in den Teich zurückfliessen kann   .

Beste Grüsse
und schönen Urlaub wünscht
Stefan


----------



## Claudi (3. Aug. 2005)

hallo alle miteinander,

das mit dem foto hab ich leider nicht mehr geschafft.
da müsst ihr euch (und ich) nun wohl eine woche gedulden.

@ stefan

dankeschön, den werde ich bestimmt haben.
und wie soll das aussehen? eimer und zehn mann  ?


also ihr lieben, ich muss dann mal los...
ich wünsch euch ne schöne woche (ohne mich und meine fragerei ;-).
melde mich nächste woche wieder mit bild unseres nun besser sichtbaren teiches.

liebe grüsse,
claudi *wink* *wink*


----------



## StefanS (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Claudi,

 habe Dir eine kleine Geschichte in die Rubrik "Wie sieht es bei Euch am Teich aus ?" eingestellt   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

